# configuration outlook 2011 neuf



## hadji64 (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac et j'ai essayé de paramétrer outlook 2011 pour mon compte neuf.

J'ai rentré les identifiants comme je le faisais auparavant sur PC mais apparemment le paramétrage n'est pas le bon.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée svp??

MErci


----------



## baseball2000 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis comme Hadji64 : nouvel utilisateur Mac, possesseur de Outlook Mac 2011 et avec un compte Neuf. Impossible de paramètrer Outlook. Quelqu'un aurait-il les clés du succès ?
Merci d'avance.
Cordialement,


----------



## Aliboron (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Ni l'un ni l'autre, vous n'indiquez ce que vous saisissez comme informations (rien de personnel) dans Outlook 2011, ni à quelle procédure vous vous référez. Il n'est donc pas évident de vous aider... 

Alors, compte POP ou IMAP ? Quel serveur SMTP ?


----------



## baseball2000 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Lors de la création de mon compte mail Neuf sur Outlook mac, il demande de renseigner les serveurs entrants et sortantspop. Voilà ce que je renseigne :

pop3.neuf.fr   143
smtp.neuf.fr   25

Par contre, je ne sais pas si il faut cocher les cases : 

 Pour le pop :
 - Passer outre au port pas défaut
 - Utiliser SSL pour se connecter
 - Toujours utilser un mot de passe sécurisé

 Pour le SMTP :
 - Passer outre au port pas défaut
 - Utiliser SSL pour se connecter

Je ne peux dès lors ni envoyer, ni recevoir de mail.
Merci de votre aide et bonne année


----------



## Aliboron (5 Janvier 2011)

baseball2000 a dit:


> Voilà ce que je renseigne .../...


? Pourquoi ne pas renseigner ce qui est indiqué un peu partout sur le net (y compris sur leur page d'assistance) ? A savoir :
- *pop.neuf.fr* - port par défaut (*110*)
- *smtp.neuf.fr* - port par défaut (*25*) _(attention, ce SMTP est valable uniquement si tu établis ta connexion via Neuf/Sfr - sinon il faut prendre les indications correspondant au serveur SMTP de te FAI)
_ 
Le tout bien sûr sans authentification SSL ou autre. Sauf erreur (je ne suis pas chez neuf/sfr), ça devrait aussi fonctionner avec pop.sfr.fr et smtp.sfr.fr.

Si tu as d'autres indications sur lesquelles te baser précise toujours lesquelles... En tout état de cause, le port 143 correspond au port par défaut pour paramétrer un compte IMAP, pas POP. Donc ton utilisation est assez inhabituelle, pour le moins.


----------



## baseball2000 (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ton aide. Entretemps, j'ai eu la hotline de chez Sfr Neuf et il m'ont confirmé à qq détails près ce que tu dit : 

pop.sfr.fr
smtp.neuf.fr

Il ne faut cocher aucune case !!!!

J'ai du éteindre Outlook puis le relancer après création du compte...

A bientôt


----------



## vigou82 (9 Avril 2012)

Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas pour moi avec pop.neuf.fr et smtp.neuf.fr ou avec sfr à la place de neuf.
J'ai vu avec la hotline neuf mais ils ne trouvent pas la réponse. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?
Merci.


----------

